# "Rescue" Update



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, so we started our dreaded science project yesterday, and we have already got 4 fish that are really sick. I took home a very pretty little yellowish orange vt because he looked dead, but apparently his water just wasn't declorinated. Hes healthy as can be (shhhh don't tell my science teacher) and then I took home 2 little blue ct females (only about 3/4 an inch each) cuz they had some fairly bad iche to start out with. those three already all have homes to be. They will be shipped in a few weeks. Then I have a 3 inch goldfish that is completly torn up from a betta, and idk if hes gonna make it or not, but I'm hoping. we will see what 2mro brings!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We're rooting for you, little goldfish!!


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

I remember seeing your post about thsi project a while ago. Could you tell me about it again? I'm pretty curious. I just remember that it sounded awful.


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

Yay! We'll have to start calling you The Fish Healer. :-D


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow...this is going to be really tiring.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ya! lol! I imagine I'll be coming home with the neons today if they aren't already dead, and who knows what else! lol! I am wondering If I can put some betta fix into the goldfishes water to help his fins heal or not, does anyone know the answer? thx!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If melafix can be used on goldfish, I guess bettafix could, too. Bettafix is just a milder version of melafix. But I don't know anything about goldfish.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i'm pretty sure goldfish can't live with bettas. They require entirely different water temps, with goldfish being most comfortable around 65 degrees F, which we all know is WAY too cold for bettas. 

You may want to research some aquarium salt for gold fish, to help heal the wounds. I found this link that suggests it, as well as a few others: http://www.goldfishinfo.com/salt.htm

good luck!

btw where did all these sick fish come from?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Salt and clean water may be the best way to go.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

LaniBaby - Veganchick's science teacher is having them do some whack "experiment" ...god knows what they're supposed to ever learn from it though.
Anyhow, here's the original board about it, I believe it was slightly before you joined this forum.
http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish-care/im-gonna-need-bunch-help-22626/


We're rooting for you VeganChick. You are the Fish Whisperer!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats exactly what I call her! lol


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, how did I miss this thread before?

All the work and effort that you are putting into saving these fish is really admirable. I really wish I could take some, but I have so many tanks as it is....

Good luck!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

oh man.. i just read the original post. that's awful!! I can't believe your teacher is allowing that. Honestly, I would write a letter to the board or the principal or even the newspaper. He's teaching that it's ok to use animals as experiments; to bring them near death and then "try" to revive them. There's enough of that going on in labs around the world. I don't think we need classrooms doing it, too. 

Good luck on your fish, veganchick. If you need help letter writing, i work as a writer.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I think its grreat you taking care of the fish. five stars for you!


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't seem to get to the article linked to. I tried logging in with my login/pwd, but it won't accept it. :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its under the forum betta fish care, page 4. Its entitled I'm gonna need a bunch of help... Hope this helps.


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, I found the original post. Wow, I can't believe all this went on in science class. That is quite a huge task to bring all these fish back to life. {{waving pom poms}} Go, Vegan, Go!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think its wonderful.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Awwww thanks everyone! I wasn't asking about putting bettas in with goldies, I was asking about betta medicine if that confused some of you!  Thanks I went and bought some more supplies today. That little goldie is still holding on. I took home 7 neons with some type of fungis today, and there is nothing I can do for the little CT betta with dropsy. I also got another load of 7 more bettas today, and I'm almost into the dreaded half gallon tanks for the bettas, but before I stoop that low I will divide the ten gallon into 5 dif parts instead of three. 3 of the new bettas have some kinda parasite, the others just have terrible fin rot


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck.

I would take one from you, but I dont' know if shipping would work out because I live in Montana and its fairly cold up here now and I don't know if it would make it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They have heat packs made for shipping fish. I got some from Marinedepot.com.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

cool, thx! Plus I'm sure ill have some left in the summer moths


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, in the summer you don't have to worry about it so much.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Well then, if shipping WOULD work out, I would be willing to take one from you as long as the shipping cost wouldn't be totally absurd. I have an extra 2 or three gallon tank with everything and I might be moving my current Betta to a ten gallon soon and then I could put a 'rescue' Betta in the 5 gallon. 
So let me know if you're having trouble placing/homing all of them. 

Tell me, did your science class have any plan for dealing with them after this 'experiment' if you hadn't come up? Or was it assumed they would all die? And where did they get all these Bettas anyway?!?! I can't believe they had the budget for this stupid experiment!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Katie, you could even divide your 10 gallon if you wanted to.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Katie, you could even divide your 10 gallon if you wanted to.



Yeah, I was considering that, but I think my current Betta would REALLY like having all 10 gallons to himself (well, and his three ghost shrimp friends if they live that long. haha)

BUT I just got approval from my roommates to do an aqurium in our main room. That really opens up my options. If i could find a cheap one, I might even get a 20 gallon. Though I would probably use that for goldfish. I've alway wanted to do some goldfish but I've never had the money or space.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!! Good for your roommates.  A 20 gallon would give you a lot more options than a 10 gallon.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

lol. I was mostly concerned that my roommate's cat would eat any fish that I had in our livingroom/sunroom. But she said that as long as it had a closed lid, he'd probably leave them alone. 
I haven't had a 20 gallon since I was really young so it would be very exciting! And I could get a pleco! lol. I've wanted one of those really bad since I got back into aquarium hobbies too. haha.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

oooo cool! have fun with that! I could even send you some goldies if you wanted!! (if any made it) well pm me for more info and pics if you want


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

veganchick said:


> oooo cool! have fun with that! I could even send you some goldies if you wanted!! (if any made it) well pm me for more info and pics if you want



Ugh. That sounds like a pretty big if. Anyway, I better not sign up for any goldies since I definitely don't have a tank for them at the moment. Hopefully I will though. 

and I'll send you a message. 

Ever thought about beinga full time Betta rescuer? lol. Ugh. That would be a lot of work.

I think weddings frequently create a need for Betta rescuers.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That would be a great idea, then your rescue goldies would have a home.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

if you're dividing the tanks to treat the bettas, doesn't that spread whatever illnesses they have to each other while they're being treated?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If they have the same illness, it may not matter. I don't know. Good question.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

that would be awesome! I can just convert the house in to an animal shelter (it almost already is, my cat, and two dogs, and a ton of my fish are rescues from shelters and the street) JK.... I wish! lol.... sadly i have thought about that!


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

If you take a tank and divide it, yes, whatever one fish has, they will all get. So if you are going to stick some in a divided tank, I recommend sticking only ones that you have already thoroughly inspected and passed as 'clean' into the divided tanks. Sick ones go in individual tanks to be treated. The reason we normally won't stick sick ones together in a tank is just because they may all appear to have the same thing, one of them might also be carrying something that does not show externally. This does not mean its not contagious though, and he will spread it to the other fish. Those other (already sick) fish may not have enough of an immune system left and will not be able to fight off this new illness, and die.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ya, only a few fish are in there right now. Sadly I only have 3 spots left in the ten gallon, then its down to the half gallons. I already have a feeder guppy (bob) in a half gallon. I'm prly gonna just end up keeping him cuz knowone wants to pay shipping on a fish that costs 30 cents! Idk where to put him tho...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Would someone who is taking some of your rescue bettas be willing to take the extra goldfish? I can certainly understand not wanting to pay a lot of money to ship one little goldfish.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Are they feeder goldfish? Don't those get really, really huge and need super giant tanks? I need to really research this goldfish thing. I really love goldfish a lot, but it looks like I'm not going to be able to get any until I am out of college, done traveling, and relatively 'settled in'... if that ever happens.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What is there current shipping cost???


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

crowntail lover, it depends where you live. The goldies are all fantails, and a few feeders. The one guy in the half gallon I was talking about is a feeder guppy, not goldfish. OH! I forgot to mention, my neighbor has a huge goldfish pond in her backyard, and it never occured to me to ask her if she wanted any fish, and so i did toda and she said she would take about five!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I live in Kentucky. 
I knew he wasnt a Goldie! lol. 
Are you still selling the gup?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

not selling, just pay shipping. yup. if anyone wants him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that the goldfish are going to your neighbor's pond! YAY!! Now they have a home and you can visit them.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am as well!!!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yep! me 2!!!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Came home with 5 adf today. 2 more bettas, and a pleco (which i have no room whatsoever for, and i would appreciate it if someone can take him off my hands ASP)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can post the pleco in the classifieds on the forum.Maybe someone here will give him a good home.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

If the experiment is for goldfish and betta, how on earth did they end up with a pleco? 0_o? I dare say there's a fair bit off difference between the three and someone certainly ought to be ale to tell the difference. Same for the frogs. How do you confuse a frog for a fish? Or are they doing some other experiment too?
If you have any LFS, try taking him to them and seeing if they will accept him for store credit? Or even just take him off your hands considering the current spacing issues.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ah, I'd love a pleco, but alas, no large aquariums... yet. 

And, yes, i'm curious as to this experiment myself. I thought it was just bettas and goldfish...


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

A pleco is a very large algae eater, correct?

Edit: Nevermind, I googled it. Now it has me wondering why in the world one would be used in this experiment.


----------

